# NO al Voltaje y al Amperaje



## Nepper (Ago 19, 2008)

Quiero iniciar una lucha contra los mal hablados, SI contra ellos, esos que ponen VOLTAJE en vez de TENSIÓN y AMPERAJE en vez de CORRIENTE
Es una practica muy pobre del vocabulario...
Ustedes, cuando ven un edificio grande no dicen "Debe tener un gran METRAJE".
Con los WATTS se mide la Potencia, no los WATAJES!
entonces.... ¿a cada resistor hay que medirle el OHM(en)AJE?

Otra....
La RESISTENCIA es la Propiedad del RESISTOR
Cuando tengo un CAPACITOR, mido la CAPACITANCIA, pero aca no nos equivocamos porque es muy obvio. No voy con el vendedor y le digo -: dame 3 capacitancias de 50mF.[...]...

ODIO VER EN BIBLIOGRAFIAS PRESTIGIOSAS QUE POR UNA POBRE TRADUCCIÓN APARECEN VOLTAJE Y AMPERAJE
lamentable......

YO QUIERO UNA REVOLUCIÓN!

pero con que 3 personas me digan tenes razon alcanza


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 19, 2008)

Tenes razon, pero que se le va hacer. La razon no siempre es la norma jejeje.

Mientras no digan que tiene una corriente de 20 Watios a mi me contenta jajaja.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 19, 2008)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> ...ODIO VER EN BIBLIOGRAFIAS PRESTIGIOSAS QUE POR UNA POBRE TRADUCCIÓN APARECEN VOLTAJE Y AMPERAJE
> lamentable......


? ? ? ?
Sacado del diccionario online de la Real Academia Española. ( http://www.rae.es )

voltaje.  
1. m. Cantidad de voltios que actúan en un aparato o sistema eléctrico.

amperaje. 
1. m. Cantidad de amperios que actúan en un aparato o sistema eléctrico.



Como era de esperar,  wataje y ohmiaje no figuran.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 19, 2008)

Mira vos, yo pensaba que estaba normalmente aceptado pero no formalmente.

La rae siempre dispuesta a sorprendernos!


----------



## Guest (Ago 20, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Nepper dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y eso que eres argentino, aqui esta bien dicho Voltaje, Amperaje se usa menos a favor de Intensidad.

A mi lo que me mata es la gente diciendo WATTS de potencia, ¿Watts Up?   ,  Vatios por dios !


vatio.

(De watt).


1. m. Electr. Unidad de potencia eléctrica del Sistema Internacional, que equivale a un julio por segundo. (Símb. W).


----------



## Nepper (Ago 20, 2008)

despues de leer lo de la Real academia españona me puse a averiguar...

Segun la Academia española:

Corriente:
1.  f. Electr. Magnitud física que expresa la cantidad de electricidad que fluye por un conductor en la unidad de tiempo. Su unidad en el Sistema Internacional es el amperio.

2. f. Electr. Flujo de cargas eléctricas a través de un conductor.

Amperaje:
1.  m. Cantidad de amperios que actúan en un aparato o sistema eléctrico.

-----------------------
Tensión:
5.  f. Electr. Voltaje con que se realiza una transmisión de energía eléctrica.

Voltaje:
1.  m. Cantidad de voltios que actúan en un aparato o sistema eléctrico.

-----------------------------------
-A Continuación, Busqué en google con el comando "DEFINE:" y descubrí lo siguiente:
-----------------------------------

Corriente:
Un desplazamiento de cargas eléctricas medida en amperios.
>para ver si es verdad, pone el sig link:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=define:+corriente&btnG=Buscar&meta=

Amperaje:
No se encontraron definiciones de  amperaje.
>para ver si es verdad, pone el sig link:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?sou...define:+amperaje&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&meta=

-----------------------
Tensión:
Es la capacidad para hacer circular la corriente por un conductor. Se la llama comunmente voltaje. Se mide en voltios (V)
>para ver si es verdad, pone el sig link:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=define:+Tensión&btnG=Buscar&meta=

Voltaje:
Anglicismo del término Tensión.
>para ver si es verdad, pone el sig link:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=d...rls=org.mozilla:es-ARfficial&client=firefox-a

-------------------------------------
Como yapa...

Anglisismo:
Palabra, expresión o rasgo idiomático propios de la lengua inglesa que penetran en otra lengua: PC (ordenador)
www.livingspanish.com/Vocabulario-I.htm

------------------------------
Conclución:
Aparentemente, la real academia española se está desmoronando, hay menos expertos, ya nadie hace su trabajo o simplemente, yo soy un conservador absoluto.
Fijense que la RAE no define correctamente ni aclara las derivaciones.
en vez de poner "Voltaje con que se", y luego "Cantidad de voltios que" hubieran puesto directamente: "*Cantidad de voltios* con que se realiza una transmisión de energía eléctrica."

Si yo defino "Cazador" no puedo poner "Hobre que caza"....
ahora que lo pienso... muchos diccionarios estan así... hu... cada vez estamos peor...


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 20, 2008)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> ...Conclución:
> Aparentemente, la real academia española se está desmoronando, hay menos expertos, ya nadie hace su trabajo o simplemente, yo soy un conservador absoluto.


No se... creo que no se trata de conservadorismo.
http://www.asihablamos.com/word/palabra/Estar al pedo.php


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola.
La palabra inglesa Voltage se traduce en francés como Tension.
Por lo que muchas personas traducen Voltage como Tensión (que ya la palabra francesa Tension se traduce al castellano como Tensión).
Otras personas traducen la palabra inglesa Voltage al castellano como Voltaje.
Traducción indirecta
_*Inglés* ---------------  *Francés* ------------- *Castellano*_
*Voltage ------------ Tension ------------- Tensión*

Traducción directa
_*Inglés*  ---------------  *Castellano*_
*Voltage --------------  Voltaje*

Se puede ver que hay personas que usan el galicismo Tensión,
otras usan el anglicismo Voltaje.

Chao.
Elaficionado.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

Yo no se como se dice "legalmente", pero lo que si se es que la gente con cultura electronica-electrica emplea tension y corriente, y la gente que no tiene ni p... idea dice voltaje y amperaje.

Y aunque a mi me suena mejor lo primero, creo que todos lo entendemos igual, y eso es lo que cuenta.

Es igual que escribir "b" o "v"(y otras mas) que mas da si de lo que se trata es de entendese?

Edit: voltaje o voltage, para mi es lo mismo que voltage y tension


----------



## Nepper (Ago 20, 2008)

ok.... todo bien tjdor... pero.... ¿por que existen las reglas ortograficas si vamos a escribir cualquier cosa?
n es q` esty en kontr tyo pero si escrbo como s' me canta, esto sria cualkier cosa

Con respecto a lo que puso "elaficionado"
Tenes mucha razón en eso, depende de que país tenga influencia, la traducción vendrá de allí... pero esto me lleva a otra pregunta:
¿como se llama en español a la fuerza eléctrica que se genera por diferencia de potenciales eléctricos?
La palabra mas acorde que satisface nuestra nececidad es ¿voltaje? ¿de donde sale? "volt" del latín "fuerza" y "aje" del latín "eléctrico"..... creo que no
Como no se puede ver la eléctronica, esta se simula, ¿que es lo mas parecido a la electricidad? el agua, y esta está atada a leyes físicas. Fuentes de agua a distintas alturas conectadas por un tubo, genera un fuerza, fuerza es sinonimo de tensión... yo pienso que lo cosa viene por ese lado...

Pero me parece que me quedo con la explicación de tjdor



> Yo no se como se dice "legalmente", pero lo que si se es que la gente con cultura electronica-electrica emplea tension y corriente, y la gente que no tiene ni p... idea dice voltaje y amperaje.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> n es q` esty en kontr tyo pero si escrbo como s' me canta, esto sria cualkier cosa


haber nepper una cosa es poner alguna falta ortografica, b o v, ll o y, g o j, con o sin h......

pero otra cosa es el comerse letras, o escribir modo SMS, ni que en los post cobrara, por letra!


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola.
Para medir la tensión ¿se usa un tensiómetro o un voltímetro?.
Para medir el voltaje ¿se usa un tensiómetro o un voltímetro?.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2008)

Son cosas distintas, y es verdad, pero comunmente son tratados de la misma forma. lo más comun de encontrar en la vida cotidiana es Corriente Contínua? cuando en realidad lo que es continuo o no es la tensión.

entonces asi podemos seguir toda la vida.

wataje y ohmiaje obviamente no existen pq son vocablos inventados por los ignorantes.

wataje? será potencia
ohmiaje? será impedancia o resistencia, dependiendo si se mide en tension continua o alternada.

saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 20, 2008)

Pye Nepper, ¿Qué sucedería si le pudieses pedir a Cervantes que te ecribiera un tratado de electrícidad?

¿Sabes?, el idioma, al igual que todo lo que existe en el universo, está constituido por una dinámica. Todo cambia en función del fasctor tiempo. La RAE sólo registra los vocablos que se escuchan y los incluye en el diccionario, cómo has podido ver.

Lo único malo es, cuando alguien confunde términos, Ej: Corriente por Voltaje o voltios.

Saludios:


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 20, 2008)

Yo pensaba que no estaban "aceptadas" por la RAE esos terminos, veo que si y la verdad me da igual. Lo que me parece un chanchullo son los modos en que estan definidos, la verdad esa cosa recursiva que no dice nada es un desastre ejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 20, 2008)

Le voy a responder a cada uno:
#11 tjdor: ¿vos frecuentas los fotolg? y ademas ví foros en donde SI escribian tipo sms, pero como este no es el caso, y pensando que yo me mando cada burrada con los errores de ortografia; no te voy a contradecir y voy a aceptar orgullosamente los errores ortograficos de los demas. Igual ese no era el caso en este foro... 

#12 elaficionado: Es verdad lo que decis, ademas el nombre del instrumento de medición muchas veces no tiene nada que ver con la unidad de medida o lo que se vá a medir
Ej: Peso se mide con: balanza, vascula
RPM se mide con: Tacómetro
Longitud se mide con:metro, calibre, micrometro, regla, pié metálico

Pienso que el nombre del intrumento de medición a veces no tiene relación con la unidad de medida.
Con la Longitud puedo decir "tengo 3 metros" pero no puedo decir "tengo 3 calibres" es algo muy distinto. Ahora, que el calibre mida longitud en milimetros es otra cosa...

#13 Dj draco
Estoy con vos con respecto a eso de "entonces asi podemos seguir toda la vida. "
con respecto al Wataje y ohmaje, yo soy el ignorante que los inventó  solo lo hise para ver que tan mal deberiamos ver al amperaje y voltaje 

#14 mcrven
No conozco a cervantes, alguna vez lo oí nombrar, ¿es cantante pop?
Pero sin duda estoy de acuerdo con vos con eso del idioma, el latin comenzó en italia con unos campesinos y miren ahora... es verdad que puedo estar exagerando un poco...

15#electroaficionado
Llegue a la conclusión de que la RAE solo integra palabras y crea reglas de sintaxis al vocabulario... pero para las definiciones hay otras entidades... creo...

En Fin... Creo que aprendi mucho del vocabulario... yo tenia un problema, cuanto mas aprendia Ingles, mas me apegaba al español. Como todo ya viene en ingles, queria mantener el español de rebelde, pero despues ví en la television que estados unidos tiene muchos problemas con el idioma, y ahora con esto me pongo feliz, no porque yo estoy ganando.... si no porque el ingles pierde 
Quiero aclarar que no discrimino a nadie, y que soy consiente que el español tambien se deforma, por lo que, como dice "mcrven" el idioma es dinámico, equivocado estaría si quisiera detener la evolución....


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola.
El tema es Voltaje y amperaje, sobre eso traté yo.
Que esas palabras no te parezcan correctas, no las hace incorrectas.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 21, 2008)

yo crearia un movimiento para dejar de decirles "POTENCIAS" a los amplificador de audio


----------



## analfabeta (Ago 21, 2008)

Eso del voltaje, amperaje o watts de potencia, va variando de país a país, aca en México nadie dice tensión, ni los libros, ni los tecnicos ni los profesores, todos manejamos voltaje, lo mismo con los watts de potencia

Me parece cerrado calificar de ignorantes a quienes lo manejan así, por ejemplo, aca nadie dice "tr­af­o" esa palabra o modismo la conocí aqui en el foro, y esto no es exclusivo de la electronica, es del lenguaje en general, a mi parecer lo peor que uno puede hacer es creer que sus modismos o el lenguaje de su región es el mejor o el correcto


----------



## El nombre (Ago 21, 2008)

Ignorantes son los que tan solo estudian electrónica e ignoran todas las demás materias. Una de ellas trata el lenguaje con todo lo que conlleva. 
Eso solo es discutible con un filólogo. 

Ser un inculto lleva a temas como el que se está tratando.

Un ejemplo es el uso de "corriente continua" ¿Quién ha explicado que se refiere a tensión o intensidad? Me gustaria saber donde se ha leido eso para demostrar la incomprensión de lectura que hay. Se refiere al "Flujo de electrones" 
Si se tratase de tensión se hablaría se "constante" no de "continua"

Esto tiene mucha miga pero tan solo con personas con un mínimo de cultura.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 21, 2008)

disculpenme por ser inculto.... yo soy un pobre ser humano que nació sin saber nada...
¿de que tratan los temas de los cultos?... ¿discuten si la masa o el tiempo varia a velocidad de la luz? o ¿son correctas las interpretaciones de la 4ta y 5ta dimensíon física? o ¿es lo mismo una solucion que una respuesta de un problema? o "si hay 50 monjes expertos en lógica, y un dia viene el patriarca y les dice que un angel les dejará una marca [...]"


----------



## ars (Ago 21, 2008)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> yo crearia un movimiento para dejar de decirles "POTENCIAS" a los amplificador de audio



uy eso si que es realmente feo, al principio cuando amigos y/o gente me usaba ese termino no entendía a que se referían.

Me sumo al movimiento.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 21, 2008)

Me sumo al movimiento, ya esta bueno hay que aprender a hablar como es...

"vendame una resistencia", vendame un resistor, entre otras que se me escapan.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 21, 2008)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> "vendame una resistencia", vendame un resistor, entre otras que se me escapan.


Para que la quieres vendada?   

Va a ser que este post se ha convertido en una divagacion que no nos va a llevar a ningun lado.

PD: antes de leer en este foro nunca habia oido hablar de resistores, siempre de resistensias


----------



## El nombre (Ago 21, 2008)

tjdor dijo:
			
		

> oscar monsalvo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La cultura empieza por leer más. Es un palabro usado en documentos que provienen de America. 
Lo que habria es que partir de esa base. Hay que partir de que son lenguajes diferentes al nuestro.
Saludos


----------



## tjdor (Ago 21, 2008)

Yo en ningun momento le he criticado, solo queria poner un ejemplo de como varia el mismo idioma de unos paises a otros


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 21, 2008)

Sabian que desde SIMELA, aconsejan no PLURALIZAR  los Nombres propios ej:

Volt, no Voltios
Watt, no Wattios
Amper, no Amperes

Ahora yo digo, quien Inventa las palabras?

A buen entededor pocas palabras.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 21, 2008)

Hola.
A las unidades de medida se les denomina con nombres de personas en homenaje a dichas personas.
Cuando empleas los esos nombres en referencia a las unidades de medida, ya deja de ser nombres propios, porque no se refieren a las personas.
Solo a modo de comentario volt (voltio) viene de Alessandro Volta.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ardogan (Ago 22, 2008)

Voto por usar corriente, tensión, potencia y no amperaje, voltaje ni wataje (y mucho menos güataje, jaja).

Según tengo entendido los gringos no tenían una palabra para tensión (eléctrica) y por eso usan "voltage". Después las traducciones se encargaron de desparramar por el habla castellana ese anglicismo.

También estoy a favor de resistor, capacitor e inductor. La resistencia, inductancia y capacitancia son propiedades físicas y no elementos de por sí.

Y ahora me voy a correr que tengo 90 de "Kilaje" y ya voy a reventar como un sapo.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Ago 22, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Según tengo entendido los gringos no tenían una palabra para tensión (eléctrica) y por eso usan *"voltage".* Después las traducciones se encargaron de desparramar por el habla castellana ese anglicismo.
> ...



También puede ser debido a personas que no saben distinguir entre la "g" y la "j". 
Claro que siempre está la escusa de "como estan tan cerca en el teclado" Usisss... eso es la "B" y la "V".


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 22, 2008)

Hola.
En castellano la palabra tensión según RAE.

tensión1.

(Del lat. tensĭo, -ōnis).
1. f. Estado de un cuerpo sometido a la acción de fuerzas opuestas que lo atraen.
2. f. tensión vascular, especialmente la arterial.
3. f. Estado de oposición u hostilidad latente entre personas o grupos humanos, como naciones, clases, razas, etc.
4. f. Estado anímico de excitación, impaciencia, esfuerzo o exaltación.
*5. f. Electr. Voltaje con que se realiza una transmisión de energía eléctrica.*
6. f. Fís. Intensidad de la fuerza con que los gases tienden a dilatarse.
7. f. Mec. Fuerza de tracción a la que está sometido un cuerpo.
8. f. Mec. Magnitud que mide esta fuerza. Se expresa en N/m2.

Como puedes ver la 5ta acepción o significado de la palabra tensión es la que hace mención al voltaje, y en referencia a las líneas de transmisión, por ejemplo alta tensión y baja tensión, y no como un sinónimo de la acepción o significado de voltaje en su totalidad.

El anglicismo voltaje o galicismo tensión, cada quién usará  la palabra que mejor le parezca.

Respecto a resistencia en el argot (galicismo de jerga) de la electricidad-electrónica-otras ramas afines, se usa como sinónimo de resistor, esto no quiere decir está bien.
De manera similar se usa el prefijo *kilo* como sinónimo de _kilogramo_.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 22, 2008)

El amperaje voltaje y potencia... Uy no! cierto que no es así!...
Corrijo:
La tensión, la corriente y la potencia son valores físicos. Bueno ustedes saben lo que es.
El volt, el ampere y el watt son unidades de medida (usadas para medir lo anterior).
Para mi esta muy bien decir: 
-¿cuanta tensión hay en las terminales del electrolítico de filtrado en la fuente? 
-veintiocho voltios
Ahora lo que esta mal es decir "veintiocho" sin especificar que son voltios, ya que no se esta especificando que unidad de medida esta usando.
En cambio si te preguntan:
-¿Cuantos voltios hay en los terminales del electrolítico de filtrado de la fuente?
-veintiocho
Ahí también esta bien porque especificaron en que medida lo querían. Además ya sabemos que esta unidad se refiere a la tensión.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 22, 2008)

Hola.
La tensión total de suma de las fuerzas es 28 (voltios o Kgr-f o N)
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vick (Ago 23, 2008)

Permítanme dar mi opinión:

Primero: Hay que aclarar de que estamos hablando, y es de *energía eléctrica*, la cual puede ser de dos tipos, energía potencial o energía cinética, la energía potencial comúnmente llamada voltaje o tensión sería más correctamente llamarla *diferencia de potencial eléctrico*, pero andar diciendo o escribiendo esa frase seria un poco difícil.

Las unidades en que se mide la diferencia de potencial eléctrico se llaman volts en honor a Alessandro Volta, por lo que para mi es perfectamente valido y correcto llamarla voltaje, así abrevias. La palabra tensión puede ser también correcta aunque ese término se emplea más en la mecánica. El nombre de las cosas también depende del País de que se trate, como ya mencionó antes alguien si acá en México dices tensión nadie te entiende nada de nada todos lo conocen como voltaje.

A la energía cinética de los electrones se le llama corriente, ya que es obvio que es una *corriente de electrones* fluyendo en los circuitos, así lo más correcto es llamarla así *corriente* o *corriente eléctrica*, y dicha corriente es medida en *amperes*, en honor a André Marie Ampere. Lo de amperaje me suena un poco extraño pero puede ser válido también, aunque en lo personal no lo uso. Lo de intensidad cuando lo leí aquí en el foro (y logre entender a que se refería) me pareció de lo mas extraño, desde mi punto de vista no es correcto ya que intensidad se refiere a una cantidad, es decir la diferencia de potencial (voltaje) también tiene una intensidad, así que esa palabra me parece muy ambigua.

Lo que si me parece inaceptable es lo de wattaje…

Hay otras como llamar filtros a los capacitores, o rectificadores a los diodos, pero en fin…

Hay muchas palabras que están utilizadas de forma incorrecta, pero si es todo un país el que esta acostumbrado a decirlas no creo que se pueda hacer mucho para cambiarlas tendrías que cambiar a millones de personas que las usan y las aprenden así cada día… Imposible.

Para mi es correcto decir voltaje aunque venga de otro idioma, ¿por que nosotros no podemos honrar a las personas que trabajaron mucho para que la ciencia avanzara?, los idiomas como todo en la vida tienen que evolucionar, por eso se crean palabras o expresiones nuevas (vengan de donde vengan) el idioma que no evoluciona esta condenado junto con su pueblo a estancarse en el atraso y la ignorancia.

El que yo diga que considero incorrectas algunas palabras o expresiones, no es un ataque a nadie, es solo mi punto de vista, y tampoco pretendo que dejen de utilizarlas, por lo mismo que ya expliqué, creo que es interesante observar las palabras y formas de decir las cosas en otros países. Creo que estas charlas deben unirnos como latinoamericanos y no separarnos.

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 23, 2008)

Vick dijo:
			
		

> Las unidades en que se mide la diferencia de potencial eléctrico se llaman volts en honor a Alessandro Volta, por lo que para mi es perfectamente valido y correcto llamarla voltaje, así abrevias. La palabra tensión puede ser también correcta aunque ese término se emplea más en la mecánica.



No solo el potencial electrico sino tambien la diferencia de tension en sistemas de corriente alterna, donde es "politicamente incorrecto" hablar de una diferencia de potencial.

Bajo ese concepto, y como Watt viene del amigo Watt, esta perfecto decir Wattaje. La palabra tension ES correcta tanto como la palabra potencia.

A lo que me refiero es que el sustento de usar voltaje es tan fuerte como el de usar voltaje, solo que (como en ingles power es una palabra comun) la adoptamos para su uso, y como ya sabemos las costumbres son una de las fuentes de las normas, en este caso de las normas ortograficas. Si observamos el termino amperaje no se usa tanto
 (muy probablemente gracias al vocablo ingles current) como el clasico voltaje.

Creo que lo unico que nos evita que se pongan los pelos de punta al escuchar voltaje como se nos pondrian si escuchamos algo sobre el faradayaje de un capacitor, es la mera costumbre.


----------



## asherar (Ago 23, 2008)

Perdonen que meta mi cucharita: en inglés es "volta*g*e" (se pronuncia voltéish). 
Claro que en los _chat_ la *j* y la *g* son indistinguibles. 

"electroaficionado": cuidado al sugerir "jocosamente" nombres de unidades! 
Acordate que a este foro se accede desde internet, y los robots indexadores de sitios toman nota de todo: la palabra "faradayaje" va a terminar entrando en uso gracias a ... vos ! 
Después no te quejes !   

Eso nomás.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola.
Voltaje con "J" es la castellanización de voltage.
Hay paises que dicen y escriben  *soya *al referirse a la palabra inglesa _*soja*_, (se pronuncia soya) en otros paises dicen y escriben  soja, por lo tanto la asimilación de vocablos extranjeros no tiene una norma fija.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 23, 2008)

La chorrada de eliminar algunas palabras seria como pretender eliminar "prender" que esta tan extendido por algunos lares. En fin...



Algo más sobre etimologia de Voltio

Etimología:  Nombrado en honor del físico italiano Alessandro Volta.

http://www.asifunciona.com/biografias/volta/volta.htm 

    * Alemán : Volt (de)
    * Inglés : volt (en)
    * Esperanto : volto (eo)
    * Griego moderno : βόλτ (el)
    * Francés : volt (fr)
    * Malayo : volta (ms)
    * Neerlandés : volt (nl)
    * Papiamento : volt (pap)
    * Portugués : volt (pt)
    * Ruso : волть (ru)
    * Sueco : volt (sv)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 24, 2008)

faradayaje, jajajajajajajjajajajja, seguimos agregando pa el sr yahoo la encuantre. en inglea soja no es soy? la conicida soy sauce?


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 24, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> "electroaficionado": cuidado al sugerir "jocosamente" nombres de unidades!
> Acordate que a este foro se accede desde internet, y los robots indexadores de sitios toman nota de todo: la palabra "faradayaje" va a terminar entrando en uso gracias a ... vos !.



Propongo entonces el electroaficionadaje, que se define como que tan al cuerno se va un hilo en un foro de electronica. 

No se me malinterprete, no tengo nada contra el voltaje, voltage, amperaje o amperage, lo unico que señalo es que la razon para su utilizacion difiere de la de wattaje solo en que los primeros ya se hicieron populares.

Es una cuestion de costumbres, no de etimologia, historia ni nada mas.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 24, 2008)

tonces este hilo se hace merecedor de?, cuantos? 100 electroaficionadajes?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 24, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> faradayaje, jajajajajajajjajajajja, seguimos agregando pa el sr yahoo la encuantre. en inglea soja no es soy? la conicida soy sauce?


Hola.
Tienes razón, me equivoqué (patiné), *soja* es _*soya*_ en alemán.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 24, 2008)

Despues de leer todos los comentarios, he llegado a que el vocabulario es cambiante, por lo que no me opongo al voltaje y amperaje.
Pero he descubierto un error de concepto, el que genera el uso de voltaje y amperaje. El concepto es simple y se puede arreglar de la siguiente forma:

NO RELACIONAR LA UNIDAD CON LA PRoPIEDAD A MEDIR!

Supongamos que aceptamos voltage, entonces decimos -:esto tiene un gran voltage, serian unos 3000 volt...  
¿se entiende lo que sucede?

Sabemos que Volt=Voltage, por lo que si reemplasamos en la oración nos queda -:esto tiene un gran volt, serian unos 3000 volt...

Otra... para que se entienda que el problema está en el concepto y no en la palabra:

Imaginemos que soy un turista parado en la base de un faro que alumbra el mar, imprecionado por su altura le pregunto al guia turistico -isculpe, ¿que altura tiene el faro? el guia responde -:unos 50 metros...

Como antes, donde va la "propiedad" pongamos la unidad
-isculpe, ¿que metros tiene el faro? el guia responde -:unos 50 metros...

ahora, para que quede comodo modifiquemos la palabra...
-isculpe, ¿que metraje tiene el faro? el guia responde -:unos 50 metros...

La caracteristica del faro es que tiene varias propiedades con la misma unidad, por lo que hay que especificar la propiedad a medir, la altura. Con un circuito electrónico solo hay una sola cosa que se mide en volt, por lo que relacionamos inmediatamente la propiedad con la unidad. si la tensión, la corriente y la capacitancia se medirian en volt, recién ahí diriamos:

-:esto tiene una gran corriente, serian unos 3000 volt...
-:esto tiene una gran tensión, serian unos 3000 volt...
-:esto tiene una gran capacitancia, serian unos 3000 volt...

analogia con el metro

-:esto tiene una gran altura, serian unos 3000 metros...
-:esto tiene un gran radio, serian unos 3000 metros...
-:esto tiene un gran ancho, serian unos 3000 metros...


Creo que no hay dudas...


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 24, 2008)

Hola.
Voltaje no es igual volt o voltios.
como no es igual tensión  al  newton.
La tensión es la fuerza y el newton es la unidad de fuerza.
El voltaje es la diferencia de potencial y su unidad es el voltio.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 24, 2008)

Tenes razón, me equivoqué...
Pero la idea se mantiene y es gracias a eso que relacionamos voltage con tensión eléctrica, o potencial eléctrico.

¿Cómo explicarlo?

Lo que sucede es que se mezcla el nombre de la "UNIDAD" con el nombre de la "PROPIEDAD"

¿Que se mide en volt? El voltaje

Por mas que sea aceptado, la propiedad no debe hacer referencia a la UNIDAD!


Es como aceptar que ancho=metraje, largo=yardaje, alto=puldaje
entonces simplemente digo -:¿que metraje tenés? unos 20 metros... ahora ¿si se me ocurre medirlo en yardas.... ¿que hago? ¿lo mido en yardas, hago el pasaje y se lo digo al jefe? ahora si te digo directamente tiene 45 yardas.... te dicen -: NO, yo te dije que midas el metraje!

Este ejemplo es extraño, pero se puede dar. Yo tengo entendido, que los rusos tienen sus propias unidades y leyes eléctricas (aunque son iguales a las estadounidenses) por lo que si le pregunto a un ruso el voltaje ¿sabra responderme?

Tengo un amigo que viene de inglaterra y no habla mucho el idioma español, no sabe que significa cazador... ¿que le respondemos? "un hobre que caza" o "un hombre que busca y mata animales" (quiero aclarar que en esa situación no sabemos ingles y no le podemos decir Hunter)


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 24, 2008)

hola.
Sí, si sabe castellano o le preguntas en ruso o en ingles (voltage), suponiendo que sepa inglés (generalmente las personas que están en la electrónica saben algo de inglés, porque la información técnica de la electrónica viene en inglés).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 24, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> El voltaje es la diferencia de potencial y su unidad es el voltio.



Ojo que el voltaje no es solo la diferencia de potencial.

La diferencia de potencial no es lo unico que se mide en volt.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 24, 2008)

Hola.
Tienes toda la razón, lamentablemente tengo la mala costumbre de simplificar las expresiones, como en este caso debí haber puesto diferencia de potencial eléctrico, algo similar me ocurre cuando escribo corriente en lugar de escribir corriente electrica.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 25, 2008)

No me referia a eso, sino a que es incorrecto decir potencial por ejemplo en corriente alterna (casi no firmo fisica 2 por eso).

Con volt podemos medir tension pico a pico, efectiva, etc, que no son potenciales electricos.

Ya que estamos en un post sobre purismo al hablar, me parece adecuado meter el bocadito.

Saludos!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 25, 2008)

> ¿Que se mide en volt? El voltaje



Se mide en voltios la tensión o potencial eléctrico.

VOLTAJE se aplica a la cantidad de voltios resultante de la medición.

Elaficionado, todo arte, ciencia y tecnica tienen sus argots particulares, al igual que se definen terminologías y nomenclaturas específicas para cada área. No es inadecuado utilizar estas particulares en un entorno y contextos relacionados a un área específica, puesto que, suponemos que todos los interlocutores "hablamos el mismo idioma" y conocemos las definiciones adecuadas a ese contexto específico.

Claro está que, previamente, tenemos el deber de investigar y aclarar todas las dudas que se puedan tener al respecto, antes de hacer uso de los vocablos.

Saludos a todos:


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola.
Lamento no ponerlo en castellano, pero creo que no será problema para ti.

*Voltage *(sometimes also called electric or electrical tension) is the *difference of electrical potential* between two points of an electrical or electronic circuit, expressed in volts.[1] It measures the potential energy of an electric field to cause an electric current in an electrical conductor. Depending on the difference of electrical potential it is called extra low voltage, low voltage, high voltage or extra high voltage. Specifically Voltage is equal to energy per unit charge. It is analogous to fluid pressure in a hydraulic or pneumatic system.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola.
Encontré este libro:

Fisica de Sears Zemansky - Volumen 1-2 - Edicion 11
Que está en castellano.
En el capítulo 23  

*Potencial Eléctrico*

Chao.
elaficionado.
Imagino que es una buena fuente de verificación


----------



## mcrven (Ago 25, 2008)

Elaficionado, con ese par de posts afirmas un viejo proverbio chino: "El Que Busca ENCUENTRA"

Y tambien el de Figonazo: "HAY QUE UTILIAZAR EL BUSCADOR DEL FORO, HAY QUE UTILIAZAR EL BUSCADOR DEL FORO, HAY QUE UTILIAZAR EL BUSCADOR DEL FORO, HAY QUE..."

Chau...


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola, segun alguien a quien yo le creo mas que a el articulo (un doctor en fisica profesor mio), diferencia de potencial solo se puede tomar en electrostatica, con cargas finitas y estables. Cuando tenes por ejemplo alterna, la "diferencia de potencial" es variable, luego la palabra correcta es tension y no diferencia de potencial.

De ahi me quedo que, en castellano al menos, cuando hablas de una diferencia de voltaje fija entre dos puntos del espacio, es una diferencia de potencial. Si tomas por ejemplo el voltaje aplicado a un motor, es una tension.

No olvidemos que en ingles se usan menos palabras para definir los conceptos. Yo no se bien como seran las reglas alli.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola.
Bien eso no los convence, es inútil seguir con el tema.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vick (Ago 25, 2008)

Electroaficionado:

¿No habíamos quedado en que direfrencia de potencial, voltaje y tensión eran lo mismo pero con diferente nombre?

Creo que en tu definición hay una gran contradicción, primero dices que la alterna es una diferencia de potencial variable (y eso es totalmente correcto) pero luego dices que NO es una diferencia de potencial.... por fin, ¿es o no es?...

Si no es una diferencia de potencial, entonces tampoco es un voltaje ni tensión, ya que son tres cosas que significan exactamente lo mismo...

Es interesante el concepto que mencionas aunque con esa definición que das no logro entenderlo ¿podrias explicarlo de otra forma?

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Ago 25, 2008)

Acabo de verificar en la una enciclopedia de 1995 que tenia guardada y nunca usaba:
Se encuentra la definición de voltaje, amperaje, metraje, kilometraje y quien sabe que mas.... 

Declaro formalmente cerrado el foro ya que estas palabras tienen total certificado  y validez de entes reguladores.

Al que no le guste, que se la banque... como yo... y empiesen a publicar Volataje, amperaje, metraje, y si pueden.... wataje...


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 25, 2008)

Vick dijo:
			
		

> ¿No habíamos quedado en que direfrencia de potencial, voltaje y tensión eran lo mismo pero con diferente nombre?
> .



No, yo nunca dije eso. Yo digo que la diferencia de potencial es el efecto de una diferencias de cargas finitas y estables, no circulantes ni variables. Asi lo aprendi yo y asi es para mi.
A falta de una buena forma de explicarlo, le puse comillas a esa frase cuando me referia a alterna


Saludos.

Y aguante el wataje


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 25, 2008)

Nepper dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de verificar en la una enciclopedia de 1995 que tenia guardada y nunca usaba:
> Se encuentra la definición de voltaje, amperaje, metraje, kilometraje y quien sabe que mas....
> 
> Declaro formalmente cerrado el foro ya que estas palabras tienen total certificado  y validez de entes reguladores.
> ...



 y faradajaye?y electroaficionadajes? no los usamos?     ya me empezaban a gustar. saludos


----------



## mabauti (Ago 25, 2008)

punto para elaficionado!


----------



## Vick (Ago 27, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> No, yo nunca dije eso. Yo digo que la diferencia de potencial es el efecto de una diferencias de cargas finitas y estables, no circulantes ni variables. Asi lo aprendi yo y asi es para mi.
> A falta de una buena forma de explicarlo, le puse comillas a esa frase cuando me referia a alterna


Creo que ahora voy entendiendo un poco lo que pretendes explicar, pero al menos para mi la diferencia de potencial y el voltaje o tensión es exactamente lo mismo y no importa si estamos hablando de electrostatica o electrodinámica, si en tu afirmación la diferencia de potencial y el voltaje no son lo mismo, entonces tendrías que definir que es cada cosa y porque son diferentes...

En la frase que usaste, pusiste diferencia de potencial (aunque sea entre comillas) por que no hay de otra, simplemente es una diferencia de potencial, si fuera otra cosa tendría un nombre diferente, y una definición diferente, y no es así.

Y bueno, doy por terminado este tema, ya que si seguimos no vamos a terminar nunca...

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 27, 2008)

Y si queremos seguir tenemos que armar toda una clase de fisica aca.

Resumir horas y horas de clase en un mensajito escrito aca no va, as que si, damos por terminado el tema.

Viva el wataje!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 28, 2008)

y el faradayaje, y el electroaficionadaje!esoeso


----------



## ars (Ago 28, 2008)

Che y dejando de lado un poco las unidades, otra cosa que es feo escuchar es que vengan y te digan,"Hey mira me compre un MP3", "no te compraste un mp3, en todo caso te compraste un reproductor de mp3".


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 28, 2008)

escuche a mas de uno decirle dvd al reproductor de mesa. saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 28, 2008)

uuuuuuhhh jua jua

y mas vale, usas lo primero que se lee en todas las cosas.

Estereo, DVD, CD, Equipo, tele. TV, antena(a cualquier cosa que se enchufe en el tv)
play, compu, home, transformador, capa, stoky, un par de R (resistencias), control (mando a distancia o control remoto), potencia (amplificador de auto, o de Dj.), amplificador (amplificador con control de tonos io entradas de microfono), cajas (bafles, o cajas acusticas), y la lista seria interminable.

Bue los dejo me voy a comer un CHORI, con un TINTO, despues a apolillar un ratito, un toquesito con la patrona, y a laburar. juajuajua


Saludos

PD: a esto multipliquenlo por 10 aca en cordoba(tenemos nuestro propio idioma.)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 2, 2008)

si, lo se pq conozco muchos cordobeces.

vivan los chori con chimi!


----------



## jona (Sep 2, 2008)

citar:
Quiero iniciar una lucha contra los mal hablados, SI contra ellos, esos que ponen VOLTAJE en vez de TENSIÓN y AMPERAJE en vez de CORRIENTE
Es una practica muy pobre del vocabulario...
Ustedes, cuando ven un edificio grande no dicen "Debe tener un gran METRAJE".
Con los WATTS se mide la Potencia, no los WATAJES!
entonces.... ¿a cada resistor hay que medirle el OHM(en)AJE?

Otra....
La RESISTENCIA es la Propiedad del RESISTOR
Cuando tengo un CAPACITOR, mido la CAPACITANCIA, pero aca no nos equivocamos porque es muy obvio. No voy con el vendedor y le digo -: dame 3 capacitancias de 50mF.[...]...

ODIO VER EN BIBLIOGRAFIAS PRESTIGIOSAS QUE POR UNA POBRE TRADUCCIÓN APARECEN VOLTAJE Y AMPERAJE
lamentable......

YO QUIERO UNA REVOLUCIÓN!

pero con que 3 personas me digan tenes razon alcanza Crying or Very sad
..............................................................................................................................
No sera mucho!?


----------



## Nepper (Sep 19, 2008)

¿que 3 personas esten de acuerdo con migo?


----------



## pepechip (Sep 19, 2008)

El hombre es un animal de costumbres, lo cual resulta muy dificil cambiarlas.

Yo personalmente llevo 30 años diciendo voltaje y amperaje y como se me entiende nunca me he plandeado en cambiar de vocabulario.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 19, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> El hombre es un* animal* de costumbres, lo cual resulta muy dificil cambiarlas.
> 
> Yo personalmente llevo 30 años diciendo voltaje y amperaje y como se me entiende nunca me he plandeado en cambiar de vocabulario.



Hace un tiepo laaargooo... Alguien estableció que: "Si 20.000 trillones de moscas se ponen de acuerdo, deben tener razón: ¡La mierda es buena!"

Por si acaso y por lo de ANIMAL (parte que me corresponde), prefiero no acostumbrar nada. O, cómo dicen los mejicanos: "Hay que probar de todo, el secreto está en no tomarle el gusto".

Saludos:

P.D: ¿No y que iban a dar por cerrado el hilo?


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 19, 2008)

Por suerte en Argentina el ministerio de educación ya está sobre el asunto.



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> PD: a esto multipliquenlo por 10 aca en cordoba(tenemos nuestro propio idioma.)


En cuanto al cordobés, un curso puede ayudar bastante.

Yo creo que el meollo del asunto, así como la respuesta a todas las preguntas de la vida es... uy, se me acabó la hora del almuerzo, chau.


----------



## pato lucas (Sep 21, 2008)

Conocido Nepper: Creo que te has metido en un berenjenal sin salida o una lucha perdida,o causa perdida, como prefieras, en Argentina se educó a la gente dentro de un esquema muy rígido y que solo funciona en Argentina. Lamentablemente para los argentinos cuando salen de su pais descubren azorados que no les sirve de nada todo lo que aprendieron, pues no tiene aplicación práctica fuera de sus fronteras, o sí, pues te sirve de quebradero de cabeza. He visto no sin sorpresa como en otros pases se realizan grandes proyectos sin tantos conocimientos tanto ortográficos como profesionales, y lo más sorprendente es que se llevan a cabo, no importan las consecuencias. Lo que prima hoy en dia es el dinero facil, la diversión, el consumismo, etc. ...pero nóó la ortografía, la dicción o la correcta forma de expresión, lamentablemente hoy por hoy esos son valores a la baja.
     Un saludaso. Pato Lucas [/img]


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 21, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> Por suerte en Argentina el ministerio de educación ya está sobre el asunto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaa jua jua, me mataste Ardogan. muy bueno lo tuyo.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 12, 2008)

Si se entiende para que lo vamos a cambiar? :x  :evil:


----------



## Nepper (Oct 13, 2008)

No se trata de que no se enteiende, se trata de un conocimiento científico.
En la matematica, existen 2 cosas similares pero distintas, el diferencial y la variación.
el diferencial se expresa con la d, y representa un incremento infimo, la variación de expresa con la letra griega "Delta", y espresa una variación. cuando esta variación se hace tan chica como yo quiero, se convierte en un diferencial... Realmente no se si esto es tal como lo digo, pero tardé 2 años de ingenieria para darme cuenta que ambos son distintos aunque se usen de la misma forma.
Ahora que estoy en física II, me estoy dando cuenta de muchas cosas.
Una de esas cosas es que mi profesor, al "voltaje", que es la diferencia de potencial, lo llama "ddp"... ¿tan dificil es hacer eso?

Por otro lado, bueno... nos entendemos... no hay drama... pero ¿por que las bibliografias deben tomar este vocabulario? es fomentar el error. O sea, es como que en un libro de geomtria analitítica en ves de circunferencia diga circulo... es un gravisimo error, por mas que sean lo mismo, en un libro de matemática hay que usar matemática.

.... che... otra cosa... ¿que wattaje tienen los motores con los que trabajas?


----------



## Nepper (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, ya la lucha está perdida, tal cual dice el pato lucas 
por eso no olviden usar Voltaje, Amperaje y mi preferido.... WATTAJE!

ya veo que dentro de 5 años los manuales de los motrores tendrán "Wattaje consumido: 15W"


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola.
Eso de wattaje tal sea en los manuales en castellano, por eso, es mejor leer los manuales originales que generamente vienen en inglés.
Watt en castellano es vatio.
Wattage en castellano según la RAE: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=vataje
Otras definiones: http://www.babylon.com/definition/wattage/Spanish
Chao.
elaficioando.


RAE (REAL  ACADEMIA  ESPAÑOLA)


----------



## Nepper (Oct 13, 2008)

no se...
yo lo leo en ingles y le agrego el aje... total... mientras nos entendamos no hay problem


----------



## pato lucas (Oct 17, 2008)

¡¡¡No es lo mismo círculo que circunferencia...? El círculo esta r.... mientras que la circunferencia no.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 17, 2008)

Circunferencia es la LINEA cuyos puntos equidistan de otro punto llamado centro una distancia r (llamada radio) por tanto su magnitud se puede medir en unidades lineales , metros ,cm ,etc . esta longuitud o de circunferencia es 2 (pi) x  r
Circunferencia es la región del plano o AREA limitada por la circunferencia sus magnitudes se miden en unidades de segundo orden o de area como metros cuadrados ,cm cuadrados etc .El Area del circulo es = (pi) x radio al cuadrado.
Sobre el utilizar potencial a secas en Física se puede llevar a confusiones , no olvidemos que existe la energia potencial gravitatoria (peso x altura ) medidas en Ergios por eso dos masas situadas a diferentes alturas tienen diferente energia potencial y presentan entre ellas una diferencia de potencial ...... gravitatorio, por eso en Electricidad o Electronica se debe hablar de diferencia de potencial electrico para referirnos a una fuente o bateria.Por otro lado el uso de voltaje , amperaje y vatiaje son lenguaje corriente entre técnicos y especialistas , el voltaje es exclusivo entre electronicos y electricistas , el uso de corriente tambien se emplea en Mecanica de Fluidos por ejemplo en un problema:
¿Cuál es el caudal de una corriente que sale por una canilla de 0,5 cm de radio si la velocidad de salida es de 30 m/s?.
Entonces hay que especificar cuando es corriente electrica por eso amperaje lo refiere exclusivamente a electricidad , amperaje : número de cargas por segundos.
En el uso de potencia esta no es exclusiva a la electricidad , existe una potencia mecánica , potencia = trabajo/tiempo (joules/seg = watts) tambien la Potencia se puede expresar como fuerza por velocidad ( Newtons x m/seg = watts) entonces los vatios no son exclusivos a la electricidad en la que se calculan como voltaje x corriente (voltios  x  amperios = watts) o vatios.


----------



## manutek (Oct 17, 2008)

Holis,
Les comento que yo que fui a un secundario como la gente y profesores con vastos años en la materia me decían que pronuncia tención y corriente .y que voltaje y amperaje se decía por que en los tiempos de antaño los traductores no tenían palabra para definirla y traducían como venia  los libros que venían únicamente de yanquilandia ;en la AEA de argentina se opto por tención y corriente


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 17, 2008)

Hola.
Pero, no todos somos de Argentina.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## boximil1 (Oct 17, 2008)

(con todo cariño )

es un post de critica acerca de el vocabulario y ponen :


nHolis, 
Les comento que yo que fui a un secundario como la gente y profesores con vastos años en la materia me decían que pronuncia tención y corriente .y que voltaje y amperaje se decía por que en los tiempos de antaño los traductores no tenían palabra para definirla y traducían como venia los libros que venían únicamente de yanquilandia ;en la AEA de argentina se opto por tención y corriente


----------



## Nepper (Oct 17, 2008)

Primero que todo, Manutek, sumas 1 en mi busqueda de 3 personas que esten de acuerdo, CERVEZA PARA TODOS!...

Retomamos uno de los puntos que trajo este error al habla hispana, la mal traducciòn...
Justamente, en muchos libros encontraràn Voltaje por eso, porque el que los traduce, es un traductor y no un tècnico (por lo menos), total... se entiende... NO!, Un texto informaciónrmativo, y mas todavia, cientìfico, tiene que expresarse de forma correcta en todo momento porque estarìa alterando el propio concepto...

Ahora les mando tarea...
Algo parecido pasò en las epocas de antaño:
diganmè ¿cual es la traducciòn correcta de Server al español?
Opciones:
a)Proovedor         b)Servidor        c)Administrador      d)Distribuidor

PD: disculpen el acento à ì ò (al reves), pasa que estoy con la pc de mi hermano y no se por que no se pone el tilde, y por otro lado ni ganas del alt+164... (no me los acuerdo)


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 18, 2008)

la logica diria servidor, pero como estas preguntando, y no creo que sea capsiosa, suponga que seria administrador(?)


----------



## Nepper (Oct 22, 2008)

y bueno... ¿que es un server?, en ingles primero "server" proviene de "serves", "One who serves."
¿que es "serves"? bueno, en la wikipedia hay muchos "conceptos", todos relacionados a "algo o alguien que sirve a otro"
O sea, un "server" otorga una acción, el otorgar una acción, es "dar un servicio", ahora, en español ¿quien es el que dá un servicio?... ¿un Proovedor, un Servidor, un Administrador o un Distribuidor?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 22, 2008)

Nepper, por favor no formes el desorden, nuevo tema = nueva discusión.

Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 22, 2008)

Hola.
Yo pensé que este tema, ya no daba para más.
Sobre el *NO a XXXXX *y *NO a YYYYYY*, desde mi punto de vista no tiene sentido, por qué simplemente se trata de la *libertad de expresión*.
Eso quiere decir que uno puede expresarse libremente sin restircciones, siempre cuando no contravenga una ley o reglamento o norma. 

Dicho de otro modo, lo dices como quieres, bien o mal, así de simple. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 23, 2008)

ok... es verdad... ya había cerrado el tema... pero siguieron comentando y no podia faltarles el respeto y no responder....
entonces... ¿todos de acuerdo en que esto es cualquier cosa?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 23, 2008)

de acuerdo, es cualquier cosa.

P.D:servidor, administrador, que? no me dejes con la duda, jaja. saludos


----------



## Nepper (Oct 24, 2008)

La verdadera traducción es: ................
No sé 
La idea era demostrar que la traducción proviene del significado y no del anglisismo.

Para mi, lo correcto sería traducirlo como Proovedor, porque dá un servicio ¿que servicio? Administración, distribución y almacenador de datos entre otros.

Disculpame lit-ion, pero no me fuí de tema, se trataba de una explicación...

Si aplicamos este mismo concepto para traducir "Voltage" (está dicho en ingles), nos preguntariamos ¿a que se refiere con "voltage"?
Se refiere a la diferencia de potencial eléctrico entre 2 puntos.
En este caso, lo mas cercano a la definición es "diferencia" ¿pero diferencia de qué? bueno, de un potencial eléctrico, ahora, una diferencia de potencial mecanico genera una fuerza, una tensión mecánica. Considerando que un flujo electrico es una analogía a un flujo hidraulico, se puede decir que la electricidad genera una Tensíon. Decir Tensión ya indica que hay una diferencia entre los puntos, y este genera una fuerza que hace mover los electrones, que a su vez, es la definición qué dió Volta


Anecdota:
hace unos dias, mi profesor de física 2 nos mostró un video con campo magnéticos, y dinámica de la electricidad, donde se explicaba el princio de la corriente alterna.
Claro, el video era EEUU, pero traducido por españoles. La cosa que para todo usaban Voltage, cuando mostraron la I.V=P digeron "La corriente por el Voltaje es igual a la Potencia consumida", lo peor que al rato digeron "entonces, cuando hay una tensión distinta"... ¿es tensión o voltage? utilizaron para lo mismo 2 nombres ¿no presta a la confusión? suponiendo que no ví electricidad en toda mi vida, y asumo que voltage es eso, ¿a que se referia con Tensión?

pero bueno.... ¿dios existe?... nunca nos cansaremos de discutir estas cosas...
no voy a gastar mas tiempo en esta discución y voy a hacer una bobina de tesla para electrocutar a todos los gatos que se pasean en el patio de mi casa...


----------



## Nepper (Ene 27, 2010)

Buenas!
Quería decirles que he leido el hilo de este foro, y llegué a una terrible conclusión...
El que creó esta discusión es un *********...
Es muy extraño... actualmente me encuentro muy conforme con las conclusiones sacadas, misteriosamente estoy cómodo con lo hablado, y por último, acepto razonadamente que el voltaje y el amperaje formen parte (o formarán) del vocabulario...
Desde siempre estube de acuerdo en eso, en que el vocabulario es un concepto cambiante...
2 años despues, leyendolo como lector y no como autor, no podía evitar notar algo más que la idéa y la información... ese extra era el sentimiento, y en ese momento me encontraba furioso por tales abominaciónes del lenguaje técnico...

Olvidé uno de los detalles más significativos del foro... la informalidad... y es gracias a ella que todos podemos entendernos. No se exije un sistema y tipo de lenguaje con el cual pasar información, si no, lo que se exije, es que se entienda esa información...
por cualquier medio nescesario...

Como ejemplo una anecdota: Conocí un venezolano, y charlando con el por la calle, escuchamos un auto al que le patinaron los engranajes del cambio, el inmediatamente dice "huy, se le rompió el cluthc" "¿qué?" le respondo... resulta que el cluthc era el embrague... ¿por qué negarme a que lo llame de esa forma?...


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Como ejemplo una anecdota: Conocí un venezolano, y charlando con el por la calle, escuchamos un auto al que le patinaron los engranajes del cambio, el inmediatamente dice "huy, se le rompió el cluthc" "¿qué?" le respondo... resulta que el cluthc era el embrague... *¿por qué negarme a que lo llame de esa forma?...*


Y por que te ibas a negar? 
El lo llama *clutch* porque los venezolanos adoptaron el anglicismo (en ingles el embrague es clutch) mientras que vos lo llamas embrague que es una deformacion del frances *embrayage*.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 27, 2010)

Los anglicismos no son cosa dle diablo, hay palabras que no tienen traduccion y se acepta conmunmente diferentes terminos, la verdad no estoy ni pro ni contra, el termino de tension lo aprendi en la uni y es dificil adaptarse. Por otro lado, por que alguien menciono que vatios es igual a watts, haber, tengo entendido que vatio es la potencia aparente y watt es potencia activa, no lei todos los post, no se alguien ya desmintio ese detalle. 

por curiosidad: cual es la traduccion de geek y nerd? si no tienen esta mal utilizar este termino?, pura curiosidad...


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 28, 2010)

Estaba por llegar a la pagina 3 y me di cuenta de que no tenia mucho sentido seguir leyendo ya que de la 1 a la 3 era lo mismo. Conclusion: Diganlo o escribanlo como quieran por que nunca en la vida la humanidad entera se va a poner de acuerdo en algo y menos en esto.
Personalmente prefiero decir tensión y corriente, pero solamente por que en la escuela me acostumbre de ese modo.

PD: Si la "RAE" acepto palabras como "setiembre" por que a la gente se le complica pronunciar correctamente sePtiembre ya no se les puede confiar jeje.

Saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Ene 28, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Para medir la tensión ¿se usa un tensiómetro o un voltímetro?.
> Para medir el voltaje ¿se usa un tensiómetro o un voltímetro?.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


Puedes llamarle galvanómetro si quieres...Total nos entendemos

Que rollo os montais con las palabras, como dijo Rober Bodegas:

"Y de segundo, de segundo había almóndigas....
si, ja ja, que se rie ahí, almóndigas, pues si, almóndigas, que la cocinera es cocinera no es premio novel de literarura. Escribe en la pizarra almóndigas y entendemos todos, que van a ser, ¿Croquetas? Serán albóndigas ¿no?, que es lo mas parecido!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2u4zVP1Mog&feature=channel


----------



## Tavo (Ene 28, 2010)

Buenas a todos. 

Esta interesante el debate, pero yo solo quiero agregar una cosa más que me parece FUNDAMENTAL (disculpen moderadores por la mayúscula).

Hay gente acá en el foro que es un DESASTRE escribiendo, pareciera que nunca fueron a la escuela, vamos...

Yo veo horrores terribles de ortografía y como es de esperar me re caliento. Hay gente que escribe tal cual como se dice. Ejemplo: 
"Hay esta el cable" (Forma ignorante:enfadado.
"Ahí está el cable" (Forma correcta, gente que piensa).

Yo no puedo creer que haya gente que escribe: "terminastes, buscastes, armastes, olvidastes, arreglastes, desarmastes, pusistes, etc..."  WTF??
Esa mald... "S" no va al final! Ya suena horrible de solo decirlo.

¿No les da vergüenza escribir así?
Comentario descolgado: "A mi no me importa, igual se entiende"

Digo, no cuesta NADA escribir el comentario en Microsoft Word y pasarle el corrector!!

Yo cada vez entiendo menos. ¿Cómo van a escribir nuestros nietos si la gente hoy en día es un desastre escribiendo?
El que me quiera refutar algo de lo que escribo, bienvenido. (Con respeto)
Ojalá que la gente que escribe tipo SMS y mal, lea este comentario y en vez de insultar, piense un poquito e intente escribir mejor...

Saludos a todos. Seguiría escribiendo bastante más, esto es solo una parte de lo que verdaderamente hay que decir.

PD: Estoy de acuerdo con el creador del thread. "Tensión y Corriente" es lo correcto.

PD2: El que no tiene ganas de escribir el comentario en Word y pasarle el corrector, instale el navegador Google Chrome. Ya tiene un corrector incorporado. Genial.


----------



## eserock (Ene 28, 2010)

Vaya lio que se armo con esto la unica aportacion que quiero hacer es la que  señalan lo libros Fisica Relacionados con electricidad.

*La tensión, voltaje o diferencia de potencial* es una magnitud física que impulsa a los electrones a lo largo de un conductor en un circuito eléctrico cerrado, provocando el flujo de una corriente eléctrica. La diferencia de potencial también se define como el trabajo por unidad de carga ejercido por el campo eléctrico, sobre una partícula cargada, para moverla de un lugar a otro.

*            La tensión* entre dos puntos de un campo eléctrico es igual al trabajo que realiza dicha unidad de carga positiva para transportarla desde el punto A al punto B. En el Sistema Internacional de Unidades, la diferencia de potencial se mide en *voltios* (V), al igual que el potencial.

*La corriente o intensidad eléctrica* es el flujo de carga por unidad de tiempo que recorre un material. Se debe a un movimiento de los electrones en el interior del material. En el Sistema Internacional de Unidades se expresa en C·s-1 (culombios sobre segundo), unidad que se denomina *amperio*.

  El instrumento usado para medir la intensidad de la corriente eléctrica es el galvanómetro que, calibrado en amperios, se llama amperímetro, colocado en serie con el conductor cuya intensidad se desea medir. 


Si analizan esto veran que todos tienen razon en llamarlo de una  u otra manera lo importante es que no obstante  a eso logramos una comunicacion para ayuda mutua que es la finalidad de este foro


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 28, 2010)

Sólo de solamente por reglas ortograficas no va con tilde, puede que este ahi el problema. A mi me costo que me entre (el año pasado de hecho) jejeje.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 29, 2010)

Advertencia: se permite el debate, pero siempre con *respeto *entre sus participantes. Favor de no insultar.
Gracias.


----------



## foso (Ene 29, 2010)

Ya que estamos con las correcciones yo voto por la utilizacion de la letra U para identificar una tensión y no la V como se suele utilizar. La V se utiliza en física para el potencial. Si bien físicamente son lo mismo, en electrotécnia lo correcto aceptado es la letra U para la tensión.
Saludos.


----------



## jinattaa (Ene 29, 2010)

tienes mucha razon todo se fue dando mala informacion


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 29, 2010)

Hola.
Sigo pensado lo mismo:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/114263/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 31, 2010)

ok "Elaficionado", lo que pasa es que mucha gente no lee el hilo y no se enteró de lo que dije _aca_, que justamente era un conclusion final, pero se prendieron de vuelta... y como esto es una discución, puede que otros necesiten debatir... aunque para vos y para mi ya existe una conclusión, otros tal vez tengan cosas que agregar...

En fin, NO ESCRIBAN SI NO LEYERON EL HILO!!!!
Mi idéa era terminarlo en el _#93_, a no ser que tengan algo más que agregar, pero no me gustaría que por leer el titulo se tiren a postear la opinion cuando tranquilamente se discutió durante 20 posteos...
Creo que antes del post #90 ya está todo charlado, incluyendo las posturas de los posteos posteriores al #95 (jaja! otro burdo ejemplo del idioma), en otras palabras, se me hacen que hay cosas repetidas, hagan el favor de leer... creo que por eso es que el foro se hace de esta forma...


----------



## fralfa (May 15, 2010)

No creo que haya que ser muy riguroso en el lenguaje, sobre todo si ya se está familiarizado con las palabras palabras que por cierto están mal empleadas.
En el campo de las impresoras y fotocopiadoras para el tipo de papel se habla de gramaje palabra que proviene de la unidad de medida [gramo], y esto está en los manuales de servicio.
Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (May 16, 2010)

Igualmente tambien he caido en el pecado...
En el laburo, empezamos a usar el autocad Vault, y para editar los  trabajos, hay que "Marcar la salida" del plano, claro, esto en ingles es  "Check Out". Para ingresar el plano otra vez a la biblioteca, hay que  "Marcar la entrada", que en ingles es "Check In"... yo fuí el segundo en  ponerse a ver cómo funcionaba el programa, por lo que me tocaba  enseñarle a usarlo al 3ro que lo usaría, entonces me puse a expicarle el  concepto y como se usa... en una de esas, le tengo que decir que marque  la entrada del archivo para que yo pueda editarlo, pero el autocad está  en ingles, y si le decía "Marcale la entrada" no me hiba a entender  porque ese no era el "comando", le tenía que decir que marque como Check  In el archivo, entonces, solo entonces, le tube que decir "Chequinealo"

Chequinealo: Orden a 3ero de Chequinear.
Chequinear: Anglisismo inventado por nepper por necesidad, indica la  acción de marcar cómo Check In un archivo.

Estoy pensando seriamente en inventar la palabra "Checotealo"
Checotealo: Orden a 3ero de Checotear.
Checotear: Anglisismo inventado por nepper por necesidad, indica la  acción de marcar cómo Check Out un archivo. La estructura se basa en  "Check Out ear", deformando la pronunciación por comodidad, llegando así  a Checotear...

Gente... *ESTO NO SE HACE!!!!*


----------

